# Folk and Classical



## Taggart

I came to classical music via folk. Much of what I like is early and Baroque with some of the later folk oriented composers such as Greig and Bartók.

Just came across a fascinating article (via a folk site) on how classical players can "unlock their inner fiddler" - https://www.thestrad.com/playing-an...ts-to-unlock-their-inner-fiddler/9350.article

Any thoughts?


----------



## senza sordino

An interesting article. I always look at Strad magazine online, and occasionally buy a physical copy of the magazine. I hadn't come across this article before. Thanks for sharing. It was very informative.

I know that many classical players, and I count myself in this group, are glued to the written page of notes. I am playing the violin, not so much playing the guitar. I never went to music school so I can't comment too much here. Listening and memorizing a piece of music without looking at a score is something classical players do all to infrequently. (They don't do enough of it)

A few months ago, I had the chance to watch a class of teenage violin players and a teacher in a one hour group lesson, a one off lesson. The teacher would play a phrase and the students would have to play it back. This was done by listening only, no written music. Eventually the teenage students got enough notes memorized to play a simple round, one half start, then the second half begin the same phrase later. It sounded pretty good. And the amazing thing is that it was in tune all the time. No intonation problems. 

Sometimes, especially for beginners, the note you hear and play can be different from the note you read and the note you play.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Rimsky-Korsakov also used a lot of Russian folk in his music.


----------



## waldhoerer

Hi, I'm playing classical violin in non-professional orchestras for a long time, then I joined a folk-group.
Its really difficult at the beginning not to have a score... so you have to get used to it... But it was a great experience!


----------



## Brazing

Very interesting and handy article. Thanks for sharing it with us


----------

